# Peterson Farm Boys -- Tractor Stuck



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What talent! Makes me proud!

https://www.agdaily.com/video/peterson-farm-brothers-tractorstuck-ac-dc/?utm_source=FbMain&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=

Ralph


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Been there, done that, wasn't singing...


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hunter brothers latest video. Funny and great vocals.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1994759267214926


----------

